

Ask HN: Interesting Statistics Books - tg103

I have noticed a lot of cool algorithms involve statistics, however, I am hindered by never having taken a real statistics class (absolutely terrible professors and books). I would like to basically start fresh and learn some of the core statistical concepts from a standpoint of understanding and not on formula memorization.<p>I am wondering if anyone recommends a book (or any resource) that could teach me statistics for the purpose of understanding the core concepts that may open up the world of statistical algorithms to me. I would prefer this to be a book that is more about explanations/examples and less about proofs/abstractness, but I am open to all suggestions.
======
subud
[http://www.amazon.com/All-Statistics-Statistical-
Inference-S...](http://www.amazon.com/All-Statistics-Statistical-Inference-
Springer/dp/0387402721)

